# Peacock Gudgeon Spawning



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Just picked up some peacock gudgeons from a fellow aquarist and noticed during quarantine that the female's belly was getting round...They were getting regular grindal worm feedings so that must have conditioned them. Early last week both fish disappeared, I looked frantically for them until realizing that they probably made a cave under the hardscape into the sand. The female reappeared a few days later without the belly, and yesterday the male finally reappeared.

After relocating them both to the main tank, as I had hoped, I see some fish fry in the tank! Good thing I had gotten some vinegar eels in preparation. Here's a picture of the zoomed in fry...Will update regularly!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice stuff!


----------

